# In Labor one week later Pics



## poorboys (Feb 21, 2012)

just waiting, how many do you think, Im hoping for three. does. PI
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NK<PINK  two bucklings, nice d
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




elivery. no problems.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 21, 2012)

poorboys said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2360_img_3806.jpg just waiting, how many do you think, Im hoping for three. does. PINK<PINK


I think 2 for sure!


----------



## Missy (Feb 21, 2012)

Thinking PINK PINK PINK!! 

I say 2 and a P


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 21, 2012)

pink, pink


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 21, 2012)

thinkin pink


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

that is a bag of popcorn for each one of the doelings.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be going through this waiting game the first week in April.






 for a safe delivery, and healthy kids, and asking for little does!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope everything is okay.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2012)

Pulling a doe code on me, all ligs are gone, no goo yet but some pushing, moving kids around.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2012)

know I need to eat more popcorn, maybe I should switch to dried fruit, or rice cakes.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 22, 2012)

Grandma Utz Potato Chips.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 22, 2012)

Pink like the cow's nose..... please!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2012)

I think you are just messing with us.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2012)

Was out earlier, I left the gate open so she could do some walking around, she has the thick goo, It's the doe code, she acts like she is pushing and then later gets up and walks around, my dh says WHEN!! I don't know about this one. It' his doe anyway. Last two that kidded I had put them in their stall and they kidded within 14 hours. Sooooooooooo, Maybe I'm wrong with this one, making me look like a liar.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## poorboys (Feb 27, 2012)

one solid black, one solid brown bucklings. two cute.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 27, 2012)

Are they bucks?  Does?  Who's the baby daddy??


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Are they bucks?  Does?  Who's the baby daddy??


According to the picture labels both are boys. (correct me if I'm wrong poorboys.)

Pretty babies both of them. I like the brown one.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Are they bucks?  Does?  Who's the baby daddy??


According to the picture labels both are boys. (correct me if I'm wrong poorboys.)

Pretty babies both of them. I like the brown one.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 27, 2012)

Roll, their both boys, I had a big red buck at the time, so he's their daddy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 27, 2012)

Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

Too cute! Congrats.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2012)

Awwww...so cute!!!!  Congratulations


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)

congrats


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 27, 2012)

cute!


----------



## RPC (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the black one. We are working on getting more black boers in our herd. I have 1 niece and I that likes blacks and 2 nieces that like reds. We have the reds covered now need blacks.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2012)

Somehow I missed the tag in the photo, when I saw it the 1st time.

Darn danglies! 

Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Feb 28, 2012)

What percentage are they?


----------



## poorboys (Feb 28, 2012)

neither the buck or doe was registered, but were full boer.


----------



## billyandtimmyplace (Feb 28, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!


----------

